# American Megatrends Bios?



## maher139 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, so my parents computer stopped working suddenly so I tried to go fix it. However I ran into a bit of a problem; whenever I try to boot the computer, an American Megatrends screen pops up and turns off my computer after the Asus Logo. I tried to do a POST by pressing TAB, and entering the BIOS, but it won't let me in. Even the system recovery doesn't work. It just says initializing, then turns off. There is no error code that I can see on the AM screen, but it gives me 15 seconds before it shuts down. If you guys could please help me identify the problem I'd be delighted.  

Here is the computer make: Asus Essentio Desktop PC CM1630
Thanks in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like a power supply problem.

Can you borrow a known good working power supply to try?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this PC under warranty? If so contact ASUS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Excellent advice from greenbrucelee and makinu1der2


----------



## maher139 (Apr 15, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> Sounds like a power supply problem.
> 
> Can you borrow a known good working power supply to try?


I don't have one off hand. I'd have to buy one.
But, when I say it turns off in 15 seconds, I mean on the bottom of the screen it gives me the message, " Shut down in 15 seconds".

Also, I'm not sure if it's still under warranty. How would I check?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> But, when I say it turns off in 15 seconds, I mean on the bottom of the screen it gives me the message, " Shut down in 15 seconds".





> It just says initializing, then turns off.


Is there more to this message?

What is initializing?

Try disconnecting all peripherals from the PC and attempt to boot (printers,external drives.etc)

As for the warranty you can check the S/N on the ASUS Support site or or coctact/live chat with a rep that can give you this information.

Has it been a year since purchased?


----------



## maher139 (Apr 15, 2012)

The system recovery is what is initializing, and I'm trying the other tips right now, and there is nothing more to the message it just says, " system recovery is initializing". Also, it is no longer under warranty.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remove the power from the PC and remove the CMOS battery for a few minutes

On the next boot attempt see if you can access the BIOS.

Would definitely be worth a shot to try/test with another PSU.


----------



## maher139 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I tried the CMOS battery trick, and nothing. It says run setup to reset bios, but I still cannot access my bios. Also, I don't think my PSU is fried because the fans start up when I turn on my computer, and then they idle. Could I have a faulty CPU or MOBO?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The fans running do not mean the PSU is capable of booting the PC.


----------



## maher139 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah, yeah that makes sense. Silly me . I'm looking for a spare cpu from an old computer right now if I find one, I'll swap it up and see if that works.... Thanks everyone.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

CPUs very rarely go wrong

Motherboard problems are usually caused by power supplies or ESD.

Faulty power supplies are usually caused by being inadequate or low quality makes.


----------

